

Ask HN: What did you do today to grow your startup? - jibly

I&#x27;m helping product-focused peepz on www.traction.vc form a habit of working on growth (since they (hackers, developers, designers) mostly spend their time tweaking their product instead of growing their business)<p>Curious to know what you did today to grow your startup?
======
jibly
My startup: www.traction.vc Thing I did to grow today: add "Pay per tweet" to
see if it increases traffic by increasing sharing.

